# help pick a park deck



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

First of all u must decide if u want rocker , camber or some 'hybrid' like RC or flatline, TBT. If u want deck strictly for a park/jib riding u can choose from almost every brand on market , but i recommend look at Never summer , K2 ,capita, rome ,signal, bataleon , forum ,nitro ,ride , mervin(gnu,lib tech), burton if u like them. Every brand got their kind of reverse camber so its up to u decide which u want for ur style of riding.About wax...imo buy a lot cheap 'alltemperature' wax and u will be fine


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

im goin with the signal park rocker with rome 390 bindings..should be a solid set up


----------



## boardaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

kirlyfryal said:


> im goin with the signal park rocker with rome 390 bindings..should be a solid set up


I have no experience with the signal park rocker but it does not seem to be highly rated on this board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

yea ive noticed that too. i take back the signal park rocker, rome artifact seems to be getting nothing but good reviews but what about the signal park series?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the Park Rocker..which I have still yet to ride.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

the signal park rocker has a very extreme rocker and is also ridiculously soft. it will be good for jibs and rails but it limits you so much. you will get worked on jumps and it wont do well when you just wanna mellow out and ride some groomers late in the day. im sure you know what im talking about.
i recommend s something a little more solid such as a capita horrorscope, or a k2 weapon. those are both jib rail machines that also hold up relatively well all over the mountain. 390s are good park bindings though .


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Or an artifact 1985 which is a rev camber, beefed up artifact with carbon V stringers for enjoyable pop. mmmmmhm.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

There just hasn't been much discussion on them here, but that doesn't mean anything. I've heard good things from local shops too, so take that as you will. They're priced pretty low, so they might be a great value.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> the signal park rocker has a very extreme rocker and is also ridiculously soft. it will be good for jibs and rails but it limits you so much. you will get worked on jumps and it wont do well when you just wanna mellow out and ride some groomers late in the day. im sure you know what im talking about.


 That's the Signal Park Rocker in the nutshell right now... screw it. Have fun washing out and not landing any jumps, and being absolute crap for freeride.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> That's the Signal Park Rocker in the nutshell right now... screw it. Have fun washing out and not landing any jumps, and being absolute crap for freeride.


yea since my last post ive read up on the signal park rocker and decided it really isnt a good choice for my stile of riding..maybe if i only did rails and avoided all the kickers id be fine haha :thumbsdown:. really lookin at the k2 www, artifact 1985 and signal park series...leaning towards the artifact as of now but still unsure


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

artifact have bronze edges , they dont hold edge very well on hard pack. K2 www is pretty nice but look also to capita's line..for example horrorscope FK or indoor survival FK.


----------

